# Bekleidung aus Hong Kong Singapur



## Goldleader (6. August 2013)

Ich würde mal gerne einen Ratschlag vom Forum haben.

Bei Ebay habe ich sehr günstige Bekleidungssets gefunden. Also Trikot mit Trägerhose in ansprechendem Design (Scott, Garmin und andere Teams) um die 40-50 Euro rum. Natürlich ein sehr verlockender Preis wenn man bedenkt, das ein Trikot im Handel knapp 80 Euro kostet. Ich mach mir aber natürlich über Qualität un Schadstoffbelastung Gedanken. Im Regelfall trage ich Klamotten von Rose bzw. Gonso.

Kann mir Jemand Erfahrungen zu solchen Trikotssetsq aus Asien wieder geben.
Wäre sehr nett.

Vielen Dank
Goldleader


----------



## Air-Wastl (6. August 2013)

Hi,

mein Dad hat sich auch aus Hong Kong Sachen schicken lassen.
Größe M passte ihm nicht, dann L bestellt und S bekommen (war
wohl falsches Lable drin, L stand drauf war kleiner als M). Aber
der Kontakt war immer nett und hat die Sachen retour genommen
und umgetauscht. Einen "chemischen" Geruch hab ich nicht vernommen.

Ich lass aber generell die Finger von sowas. Irgendwie hab ich noch
die Hoffnung das bei "Markenbekleidung" die Qualitätssicherung 
in bezug auf Schadstoffe besser ist. Das ist nämlich etwas was
man nicht selber kontrollieren kann.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. August 2013)

Klamotten werden zu 99% doch eh in Asien hergestellt, warscheinlich rennt jeder von uns seit 20 Jahren mit Sachen aus diesen Ländern herum.

Also einfach bestellen, keine Paranoia schieben...


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. August 2013)

Das stimmt schon, das 90% unserer Kleidung aus Asien kommt, nur man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch 90% der FÃ¤lschungen und Plagiate aus Asien kommen.
FÃ¤lschungen und Plagiate zielen nur darauf ab mit mÃ¶glichst geringem Aufwand den maximalsten Gewinn zu erziehlen, je gÃ¼nstiger produziert werden kann um so besser.
Denn diese Produkte werden sehr oft weit unter dem Preis des Originalherstellers angeboten um mÃ¶glichst viele Leute zum Kauf der fÃ¤lschung zu animieren.

Bei ebay hab ich die letzte Zeit auch des Ã¶ftern mal was von TLD gesehen, fÃ¼r 30â¬ inkl. Versand nach DE, der Standort der Ware ist aber HK..... Eine FÃ¤lschung also.
Wenn du nun so eine Hose bestellet und die Sachen werden bei der Zollkontrolle gefunden, dann werden sie beschlagnahmt und dadurch kann es zu weiteren Problemen kommen.


----------



## moxrox (6. August 2013)

Goldleader schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne einen Ratschlag vom Forum haben.
> 
> Bei Ebay habe ich sehr günstige Bekleidungssets gefunden. Also Trikot mit Trägerhose in ansprechendem Design (Scott, Garmin und andere Teams) um die 40-50 Euro rum. Natürlich ein sehr verlockender Preis wenn man bedenkt, das ein Trikot im Handel knapp 80 Euro kostet. Ich mach mir aber natürlich über Qualität un Schadstoffbelastung Gedanken. Im Regelfall trage ich Klamotten von Rose bzw. Gonso.
> 
> ...




Sind alles Kopien bei dem günstigen Preis


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. August 2013)

Müssen nicht zwingend Fälschungen sein, können auch sogenannte Factory-Overrun-Produkte sein....
D.H. es sind Originale OHNE Lizenz.....
Z.B. Der Markenhersteller (Rechteinhaber) beauftragt die Firma X in China mit der Herstellung von 100Produkten pro Arbeitstag. Die Firma X stellt nun aber nicht nur 100Produkte sonder 300Produkte pro Arbeitstag her. Also 200 Overrun-Produkte die weit unter dem Preis des Rechteinhabers verkauft werden.


----------



## TrackStand (6. August 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Sind alles Kopien bei dem günstigen Preis



Yep. En Kumpel hatte die sich bestellt. Alles Fakes. Und zwar von der ganz billigen/schlechten Sorte. Die Bib ist dünn wie Pergamentpapier. Da siehst du seinen A**** durch. 

Wer sich aus Asien seine Trikots bestellt, der kauft sich vermutlich auch seine Adidas-Hose auf dem türkische Bazar.


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> ... der kauft sich vermutlich auch seine Adidas-Hose auf dem türkische Bazar.



klar, aber nur die echten mit 2 streifen!


----------



## Ducky (6. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Yep. En Kumpel hatte die sich bestellt. Alles Fakes. Und zwar von der ganz billigen/schlechten Sorte. Die Bib ist dünn wie Pergamentpapier. Da siehst du seinen A**** durch.
> 
> Wer sich aus Asien seine Trikots bestellt, der kauft sich vermutlich auch seine Adidas-Hose auf dem türkische Bazar.



Gibt auch noch andere Leute, nicht nur deinen Kumpel, der Pech hatte.

JayDee1982 hats doch schon schön erklärt wie es läuft. Der Fabrikinhaber lässt einfach die Maschinen ne Stunde länger laufen und verkauft den Kram über eigene Vertriebswege. Nicht immer, aber oft genug.


----------



## TrackStand (6. August 2013)

Ducky schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch andere Leute, nicht nur deinen Kumpel, der Pech hatte.
> 
> JayDee1982 hats doch schon schön erklärt wie es läuft. Der Fabrikinhaber lässt einfach die Maschinen ne Stunde länger laufen und verkauft den Kram über eigene Vertriebswege. Nicht immer, aber oft genug.



Das ist das, was dir die Fälscher erzählen, wenn du sagst "ey das ist doch fake bro"! Dann sagt dir der Faker "ey nix problem! isse so gut wie orginal alda! sogar noch besser"!

Die Wahrheit ist, dass die Fakes selbstverständlich NICHT aus den selben Fabriken kommen. Das sind einfach nur schlechte Fälschungen aus schäbigen Hinterhof-Garagen. Selbst die billigen Bieme-Sachen sind 20x besser als die Asia-Fakes!

Ich meine, wer nicht auf beiden Augen blind ist, der sieht auf den ersten Blick, dass das Fakes sind!

- Billiger Stoff statt Funktionstextilien
- Giftige Materialien (riecht man auch)
- Dünne Stoffe
- Komische Farben
- Grottige Nähte
- Häufig sind die Teile verschnitten (M fällt aus wie L oder S usw)

-Und nach 3x waschen kannste das Teil in die Tonne kloppen!

Leider ist es halt so, dass diese Billigklamotten echt nix taugen! Wäre ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein. Aber geschenkt gibt es halt nix auf dieser Welt!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. August 2013)

Auch ich konnte der Verlockung nicht widerstehen und habe vor 3 wochen ein Trikot von "drüben" über ebay bestellt. Mir war klar das es definitiv KEIn Original sein kann. Auch an die Theorie mit der Überproduktion kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, die Plagiat-Theorie scheint mir plausibler.

Ich hatte im Vorfeld nochmal wegen der Grösse nachgefragt, weil sehr oft die asiatischen von den europäischen grössen abweichen. 
Das Trikot kam dann jedenfalls nach überschaubarer Zeit ( knapp 1 Woche ) bei mir an.

Vom Stoff her würde ich sagen OK, kein dünnes Zeug sondern gefühlt ordendliche Qualität. Der Reissverschluss: billigstes Modell. Der wäre vermutlich das was als erstes den Geist aufgeben würde. Aber der Ober-Hammer war der Schnitt. Das Trikot passte an den Schultern einwandfrei, auch am Bauch....aber auch an der Hüfte und auch am Oberschenkel und auch an den Knien!!
Das Teil war so lang wie ein Sommerkleid. Damit bräuchte man garkeine Hose mehr 

Ich habe dann den Verkäufer angeschrieben und die Problematik geschildert. Er schrieb das wäre kein Problem, ich solle es zurückschicken und sie würden es umgehend ändern. Ich habe dann aber mein Geld zurückverlangt, welches auch zügig zurücküberwiesen wurde. Also freundlich sind die, keine Frage...aber ich kaufe dann doch lieber hier im Shop ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducky (6. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist, dass die Fakes selbstverständlich NICHT aus den selben Fabriken kommen. Das sind einfach nur schlechte Fälschungen aus schäbigen Hinterhof-Garagen.
> 
> ...



Prämisse: Fakes sind Fakes

Schlussfolgerung: Fakes sind keine Originale (und qualitativ schlechter).


Aber danke dass du die Eigenschaften schlechter Fakes nochmal deutlich gemacht hast. Jeder sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er im Zweifel ziemlichen Müll erhalten kann. 
Die Kunst ist halt, die Fakes von den "Schwarzkopien" zu unterscheiden.


Wer möchte, kann sich ja mal die Produktionsstätten von Apple-iPhone-Ersatzteilen ansehen; gab dazu mal in interessante Doku auf Phoenix. Da Apple keine Ersatzteile rausgibt, sind praktisch 100% aller verfügbarer Teile (z.B. auf Amazon) Nachbauten, d.h. "Fakes". Allerdings sind die Produktionsbedingungen vergleichbar mit denen bei Foxconn. Die verwenden die gleichen Materialien, vergleichbare Maschinen und das alles im Reinraum. *So* können Hinterhof-Garagen in China *auch* aussehen. Und ja, die Teile funktionieren, obwohl sie deutlich komplexer sind als ein Stück Stoff mit Nähten.


----------



## Tifftoff (6. August 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Das Trikot passte an den Schultern einwandfrei, auch am Bauch....aber auch an der Hüfte und auch am Oberschenkel und auch an den Knien!!
> Das Teil war so lang wie ein Sommerkleid. Damit bräuchte man garkeine Hose mehr



Bitte, bitte, eine Aufnahme davon!


----------



## killerbandage (6. August 2013)

http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/m...cling&CatId=0&initiative_id=AS_20130806113436

hab mir auch über diese firma radklamotten geholt....und ich muss sagen 1a...bin nicht entäuscht ganz im gegenteil...und preise sind unschlagbar..kein qualiverlust nach mehrmaligen waschen...


----------



## Ducky (6. August 2013)

killerbandage schrieb:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/m...cling&CatId=0&initiative_id=AS_20130806113436
> 
> hab mir auch über diese firma radklamotten geholt....und ich muss sagen 1a...bin nicht entäuscht ganz im gegenteil...und preise sind unschlagbar..kein qualiverlust nach mehrmaligen waschen...



Alibaba für Endabnehmer. Wenn sich das rumspricht...


----------



## killerbandage (6. August 2013)

hauptsache die dinger sind gut


----------



## moxrox (6. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Yep. En Kumpel hatte die sich bestellt. Alles Fakes. Und zwar von der ganz billigen/schlechten Sorte. Die Bib ist dünn wie Pergamentpapier. Da siehst du seinen A**** durch.
> 
> Wer sich aus Asien seine Trikots bestellt, der kauft sich vermutlich auch seine Adidas-Hose auf dem türkische Bazar.




Gibt auch bei Kopien Qualitätsunterschiede, wahrscheinlich her er sie von einem Strassenhändler über Ebay gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (6. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Das ist das, was dir die Fälscher erzählen, wenn du sagst "ey das ist doch fake bro"! Dann sagt dir der Faker "ey nix problem! isse so gut wie orginal alda! sogar noch besser"!
> 
> Die Wahrheit ist, dass die Fakes selbstverständlich NICHT aus den selben Fabriken kommen. Das sind einfach nur schlechte Fälschungen aus schäbigen Hinterhof-Garagen. Selbst die billigen Bieme-Sachen sind 20x besser als die Asia-Fakes!
> 
> ...




Die Fakes können sehr wohl aus der selben Fabrik kommen.... das nennt sich Factory-Overrun..... Es werdden einfach mehr Produziert als der Rechteinhaber in auftrag gegeben hat. 
Dies passiert, wenn der Rechteinhaber seine ganze Produktion nach Asien auslagert.

Das ist aber eben nur ein Teil der Markenrechtsverletzung, das andere sind Kopien, Plagiate etc.... 
Oft werden nicht nur Marken-, sondern auch Designrechte und Geschmacksmusterrechte verletzt.... Die Grenzen sind sehr fließend.

Oft aber sind es die Fälschungen aus den Hinterhöfen..... die verkauft werden.
Billigst hergestellt damit der Maximale Gewinn raus kommt und mit Geiz ist geil und Billig Billig bekommt man immer genügend Käufer.

Und gefälscht wird alles, von dem CD Rohling bis hin zu Medikamenten in denen dann Steinstaub und Bleifarbe ist.....


> *Das Produkt ist eine Fälschung, die Nebenwirkungen sind ECHT*


, das war meine Einleitung zu meiner BWA über Markenrechtsverletzungen und Plagiate


----------



## Goldleader (7. August 2013)

Danke für die vielen Beiträge. Mir ist schon klar, dass es "gute und schlechte Kopien" gibt.
Die Kunst wäre halt, die guten heraus zu filtern.
 Das es natürlich unterschiede in der Verarbeitung und dem verwendeten Material gibt, steht außer Frage. 
Ich denke, das ich nach den Erfahrungen hier bei meinen Rose Klamotten bleibe. Die kommen zwar auch aus Asien, aber da kenne ich die Qualität, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Gruss
Goldleader


----------



## TrackStand (7. August 2013)

Goldleader schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Beiträge. Mir ist schon klar, dass es "gute und schlechte Kopien" gibt.
> Die Kunst wäre halt, die guten heraus zu filtern.
> Das es natürlich unterschiede in der Verarbeitung und dem verwendeten Material gibt, steht außer Frage.
> Ich denke, das ich nach den Erfahrungen hier bei meinen Rose Klamotten bleibe. Die kommen zwar auch aus Asien, aber da kenne ich die Qualität, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.
> ...



Du hast es nicht verstanden. Fakes taugen immer nichts. Da brauchst du dir nichts vorzumachen. Es gibt nun mal keine Boss-Hose zu KiK-Preisen.


----------



## Ducky (7. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden. Fakes taugen immer nichts. Da brauchst du dir nichts vorzumachen. Es gibt nun mal keine Boss-Hose zu KiK-Preisen.



Kann es sein dass du für "Boss" arbeitest oder warum verbreitest du ständig diesen Quatsch, obwohl dir schon mehrfach aufgezeigt wurde, dass es nicht stimmt?!

Kauf du doch weiter überteuert, wenn du dich dann wohler fühlst. Andere kaufen in der Zeit Überschussware zu einem Bruchteil des Preises und sind genauso glücklich...


----------



## TrackStand (7. August 2013)

Ducky schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass du für "Boss" arbeitest oder warum verbreitest du ständig diesen Quatsch, obwohl dir schon mehrfach aufgezeigt wurde, dass es nicht stimmt?!
> 
> Kauf du doch weiter überteuert, wenn du dich dann wohler fühlst. Andere kaufen in der Zeit Überschussware zu einem Bruchteil des Preises und sind genauso glücklich...




Wer sowas schreibt, der trägt bestimmt selber so gefälschte Billig-Klamotten und ist jetzt nur beleidigt, weil man ihn mit der Wahrheit konfrontiert.

"Überschussware".......was für ein hahnebüchener Unsinn!  Aber gut, dann kaufe ich mir nächstens einen original Überschuss-Porsche!

Ist besser als Orischinal Alda! 

http://englisch.media-wok.com/aus-kafer-wird-carrera-%E2%80%93-bangkoks-autofalscher/931


Lol. DAs ist so lustig! "Überschussware"!  Du kaufst dir vermutlich auch eine 50,- Euro Überschuss-Rolex aus Hong-Kong. Und denkst, das sei eine orischinal "Überschussware" aus der "Orischinalfabrik" weil das dir der Verkäufer erzählt hat!   Hehehe! Das ist so lustig! Ich muss den Fred gleich mal meinem Kumpel zeigen!  Hehehe! Überschussware! Hahaha! 


P.S. Suche orischinal Überschuss-Cannondale. Bitte PN!!!!!


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. August 2013)

Goldleader schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand Erfahrungen zu solchen Trikotssetsq aus Asien wieder geben.
> Wäre sehr nett.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Goldleader


 

wie JayDee1982 sagte kanns sein das es das gleiche teil ist wie das Label das drauf ist , oder ne Kopien wobei das nichts schlechtes heissen muss.

wie paar andere schon sagten kommt im grunde alles aus Asien und die Qualität ist leider unberechenbar kann schlecht sein oder eben überragend.

ich für meinen teil bestelle gerne Sachen von dort und wurde noch nie entäuscht.

PS: diesen trackstand würd ich ignorieren der ist denk ich zu oft gegen ne mauer gelaufen....


----------



## TrackStand (7. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wie JayDee1982 sagte kanns sein das es das gleiche teil ist wie das Label das drauf ist , oder ne Kopien wobei das nichts schlechtes heissen muss.
> 
> wie paar andere schon sagten kommt im grunde alles aus Asien und die Qualität ist leider unberechenbar kann schlecht sein oder eben überragend.
> 
> ich für meinen teil bestelle gerne Sachen von dort und wurde noch nie entäuscht.




Hehehe! Noch so einer! Ich lach mich schief! Bist du der Bruder von dem da oben? Oder habt ihr euch auf dem türkischen Bazar kennengelernt, als ihr orischinal Überschuss-Nike gekauft habt? Hahaha! Muss nix schlechtes heissen!  Alda kommt aus orischinal Überschuss-Fabrik!  Sind sogar besser als Orischinal!


----------



## Ducky (7. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Wer sowas schreibt, der trägt bestimmt selber so gefälschte Billig-Klamotten und ist jetzt nur beleidigt, weil man ihn mit der Wahrheit konfrontiert.




Ich besitze Hosen für 130 Euro (Ladenpreis Deutschland) und das gleiche Modell für 20 $ (Versand aus China).
Sind beide Made in China. Gleiche Etiketten. Beide robust, gleiche Farben, Material, Reißverschlüsse, Labels. Du würdest garantiert keinen Unterschied feststellen (wobei du vermutlich eh nicht viel merkst).

Man muss halt wissen, wo man bestellt, damit man keine Billig-Fakes bekommt. Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, soll halt das X-fache ausgeben, sich toll fühlen und mit Smileys um sich werfen 





lorenz4510 schrieb:


> PS: diesen trackstand würd ich ignorieren der ist denk ich zu oft gegen ne mauer gelaufen....



Danke für den Tipp, wird das Beste sein...


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Ducky schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass du für "Boss" arbeitest oder warum verbreitest du ständig diesen Quatsch, obwohl dir schon mehrfach aufgezeigt wurde, dass es nicht stimmt?!
> 
> Kauf du doch weiter überteuert, wenn du dich dann wohler fühlst. Andere kaufen in der Zeit Überschussware zu einem Bruchteil des Preises und sind genauso glücklich...




Die Überschussware wird genau so wie ein Plagiat behandelt.... es ist und bleibt eine Rechtsverletzung 
Und nur ein Bruchteil der im Volksmund genannten Plagiate, sind eben Überschussware, dank Embedded-Software, diese verhindert, das in Fabriken mehr als die in Auftrag gegebene Stückzahl produziert werden kann.


----------



## killerbandage (7. August 2013)

ducky...ich sehe es genauso wie du ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> , ....kommt aus orischinal Überschuss-Fabrik!  Sind sogar besser als Orischinal!



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.... 
Was ist an dem Prinzip Überschuss-Ware falsch?

Markenhersteller X lässt in Asien Fertigen....
Gibt beim Unternehmen Y z.B. 1000 T-Shirts in Auftrag (Logo, Name, Material, Qualität, etc wird alles vom Markenhersteller X vorgegeben)

Der Markenhersteller gibt somit ALLE wichtigen Daten wie Schnittmuster, Stoffe, Lizenzen etc an das Unternehmen Y.

Unternehmen Y fertigt 1000 T-Shirts für den Markenhersteller X und lässt dann eben die Mascheinen weiterlaufen.... 
Entwiklungs und Forschungskosten = 0 
Verkauft wird das Produkt aus dem produzierten Überschuss unter dem Preis des Markenhersteller X...
Die Fälscher nutzen somit das GEISTIGE EIGENTUM des Markenherstellers. Dies ist und bleibt eben eine Rechtsverletzung.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. August 2013)

ob er es überschuss oder Überproduktion nennt ist doch egal, wenn man versteht was gemeint ist?

um was es dir hier eigentlich geht ist unklar, benimmst dich wie ein 10-jähriger der gerade seinen ersten joint geraucht hat und Amok läuft.


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Sehr geherter Herr Trackhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=282108Stand

1.) hab nicht ich das Wort erfunden.... Zu dem nennt es sich Factory-Overrun
2.) hab ich mich in die Thematik einarbeiten können/müssen/dürfen um meine Studienarbeit zu schreiben. Somit kann ich von mir behaupten, dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin zu erklären, wie es zu Rechtsverletzungen kommt.
3.) wurde die Studienarbeit mit "sehr Gut" bewertet
4.) Hatte ich für diese Arbeit einige Unternehmen die mir durchaus erklären konnten, wie die Fälscher vorgehen, weil sie genau diese Probleme hatten
5.) Beleidugungen kannst du dir schenken!

Kannst dich ja hier mal schlau machen..... Ab 4:45 geht es gerade um diese Factory-Overrun-Problematik....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRBvyi-biks"]Film Produktpiraterie - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Matrahari (7. August 2013)

Ducky schrieb:


> Ich besitze Hosen für 130 Euro (Ladenpreis Deutschland) und das gleiche Modell für 20 $ (Versand aus China).
> Sind beide Made in China. Gleiche Etiketten. Beide robust, gleiche Farben, Material, Reißverschlüsse, Labels. Du würdest garantiert keinen Unterschied feststellen (wobei du vermutlich eh nicht viel merkst).
> 
> Man muss halt wissen, wo man bestellt, damit man keine Billig-Fakes bekommt. Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, soll halt das X-fache ausgeben, sich toll fühlen und mit Smileys um sich werfen
> ...



Genau so ist es. Ein Kumpel kauft Rennrad-Klamotten aus Hong Kong, weil ihm das Originale auf Dauer zu teuer wurde. Er konnte in der Qualität keinerlei Unterschied feststellen. Trägt sich und hält genauso lange wie das Original.

 @TrackStand: Du solltest wieder zu rofl.to wandern, deine Freunde vermissen dich dort sicherlich schon.


----------



## Bandy (8. August 2013)

Dann will ich mal die Eingangs gestellte Frage beantworten...
In Bezug auf Qualität habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Man sollte aber die Trikots mindestens eine Nummer größer bestellen, besser zwei.
Kann auch passieren das du die Teile beim Zoll abholen musst um die Mehrwertsteuer nachzulöhnen. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## BullsCH3 (8. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Aber macht ja nix, dafür erkenne ich aus 10m entfernung, ob jemand Fakes an hat oder ein Original!



Ich möchte ernsthaft bei deinem offensichtlichen Geistigen Zustand bezweifeln das du auch nur auf 10cm irgenwas sinnvolles erkennst.

Du solltest echt mal lehre von erwachsenen annehmen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. August 2013)

BullsCH3 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ernsthaft bei deinem offensichtlichen Geistigen Zustand bezweifeln das du auch nur auf 10cm irgenwas sinnvolles erkennst.






Ich wollte dazu nichts mehr schreiben.... daher hab ich alle seine Beiträge gemeldet 

Ich PÖÖÖÖSER PÖÖÖÖÖÖSER Bube 



Worauf ich bei der änfänglichen Frage, ob man Kleidung in HK oder VR kaufen kann.... noch dazu sagen wollte:

Grundsätzlich kann man überall alles kaufen, man muss bzw man sollte sich aber durchausbewust sein, WO und bei WEM man kauft.

Über ebay würde ich jetzt nichts kaufen....
Über einen seriösen Händler, warum nicht, nur hat meine Erfahrung gezeigt, das nicht wirklich günstiger ist.

Man muss rechnen können, ob es sich wirklich rechnet wenn ich Sachen aus den USA oder HK, etc kaufe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Über ebay würde ich jetzt nichts kaufen....
> Über einen seriösen Händler, warum nicht, nur hat meine Erfahrung gezeigt, das nicht wirklich günstiger ist.


 
würd ich so nicht sagen da etliche sehr gute HK Shops über ebay besser erreichbar sind als anders, oder darüber ne neue stamm-kundengruppe sammeln.

manch einer von dehnen bieten den orginalshop der teils megaklasse ist nur in asia Schriftzeichen an....

aber stimmt man muss gute Händler und Produkte von schlechten unterscheiden lernen, betrüger gibt's überall dort genauso aber zum glück weit weniger als bei uns.


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. August 2013)

Klar kann man über ebay auch ein Original direkt in Asien bekommen.... aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man eben ein Plagiat bekommt ist sehr hoch.

Aber ich geb dir recht, Fälscher und Betrüger gibt es überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crouvean (8. August 2013)

TrackStand schrieb:


> Wer sowas schreibt, der trägt bestimmt selber so gefälschte Billig-Klamotten und ist jetzt nur beleidigt, weil man ihn mit der Wahrheit konfrontiert.
> 
> "Überschussware".......was für ein hahnebüchener Unsinn!  Aber gut, dann kaufe ich mir nächstens einen original Überschuss-Porsche!
> 
> ...


wir reden von nem stück stoff, und nicht von einer komplexen uhr die garnicht in HK hergestellt wird.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. August 2013)

crouvean schrieb:


> wir reden von nem stück stoff, und nicht von einer komplexen uhr die garnicht in HK hergestellt wird.



So ist es! Tlw. müssen die Lohnhersteller, um den Preisdruck der so hoch gelobten Marken gerecht zu werden, größere Mengen Stoff, Fäden, Zubehör, Maschinen und tlw. Leute einkaufen. Dann rechnet sich für die der Auftrag. Jeder reisst sich um die großen Namen, weil sie Sicherheit und lange Produktion/hohe Stückzahl garantieren - aber eben für einen Kampfpreis! Denn die hochgelobten, verantwortungsbewußten Marken, sind auf einmal nicht mehr so verantwortungsbewußt wenn es um die Bezahlung der Arbeiter vor Ort geht. Da zählt Profit. 

Wir kommen aber vom Topic auf die moralische Vertretbarkeit der Produkte aus Asien.

*Ich bin dafür gute Händler, mit denen man selbst schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, hier zu nennen.* 
Das hilft mehr, als Aussagen wie: man muss wissen, wo man einkauft, oder es lässt... (war ja die Frage des TE's)


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> *Ich bin dafür gute Händler, mit denen man selbst schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, hier zu nennen.*
> Das hilft mehr, als Aussagen wie: man muss wissen, wo man einkauft, oder es lässt... (war ja die Frage des TE's)



Finde ich eine gute Idee, wobei ich eigentlich ehr einer bin der für "Bay local" ist, wenn Preis/Leistung/Service stimmen. Leider wird das immer weniger der Fall


----------



## Ducky (9. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gute Idee, wobei ich eigentlich ehr einer bin der für "Bay local" ist...



Tja, eigentlich würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber wenn im Produkt dann doch wieder "Made in China" steht, liegt es halt nahe, auch als Endverbraucher die Vorteile der Globalisierung zu nutzen - nicht nur die Nachteile.

Wenn ich mir die Preisdifferenzen ansehe, die nur entstehen weil BWLer ausgerechnet haben, dass man die Deutschen/Europäer stärker zur Kasse bitten kann, dann schreit das eben nach "Individuallösungen" (als Stichwort mal Re-Import deutscher Autos genannt).


Der Idee, gute internationale Händler zu nennen, stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2013)

Ich gebe gerne ein paar â¬ mehr aus, dann MUSS aber auch der Service stimmen.
In meiner Gegend gibt es zwar einige Rad-HÃ¤ndler aber eine wirkliche Auswahl an Marken oder GrÃ¶Ãen haben die leider nicht und der, der viel zur Auswahl hat, bei dem Kauf ich nicht ein, weil der Service nicht stimmt.
Somit bin ich leider auch zu oft gezwungen irgendwo zu bestellen. Was mir ja eigentlich wiederstrebt, denn ich will es einfach haben.... In den Laden gehen, auswÃ¤hlen, probieren, kaufen 



Wenn ich was in den USA (da bestell ich meistens (zumindest Sachen fÃ¼r mein 2. Hobby)) dann muss sich das Ganze schon rechnen mit Versand und Zoll + MÃ¤rchensteuer Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hm Mehrwertsteuer.


----------

